
‘They Are Slaughtering Us Like Animals’ - endswapper
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/12/07/world/asia/rodrigo-duterte-philippines-drugs-killings.html
======
matt4077
Can I quickly jump in and defend this as being acceptable, even though it's
"politics"?

\- This isn't going to start a US culture wars flamewar.

\- It's terribly cynical to bury it, considering it amounts to saying "We'd
really care about you being shot for being (allegedly) the victim of a
disease, but you've chosen to die in ouy consciousness' off-week".

\- It's a technically brilliant, marveling piece of storytelling.

~~~
dang
For this week only, it counts as off topic. Under HN's normal standard (which
we're going to revert to, with a few tweaks to the guidelines, after this
week) it might be ok, I'm not sure.

> _a US culture wars flamewar._

The culture wars thing is a red herring. It's the flamewar bit (i.e. the
destruction of thoughtful conversation) that we're worried about.

~~~
endswapper
"For this week only, it counts as off topic. Under HN's normal standard (which
we're going to revert to, with a few tweaks to the guidelines, after this
week) it might be ok, I'm not sure."

I disagree with this. I'm puzzled how you can view the post and reduce it to
politics.

~~~
Jarwain
It is about a president and the actions of a government, which seems somewhat
politicized to me.

------
endswapper
This isn't politics at all.

"Politics (from Greek: πολιτικός politikos, definition "of, for, or relating
to citizens") is the process of making decisions applying to all members of
each group. More narrowly, it refers to achieving and exercising positions of
governance — organized control over a human community, particularly a state.
Furthermore, politics is the study or practice of the distribution of power
and resources within a given community (a usually hierarchically organized
population) as well as the interrelationship(s) between communities.[0]"

0:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politics)

This documents the slaughter of humans and the collateral suffering.

It's disappointing that this would be flagged, and at best, it's completely
misguided.

The only thing I can guess is that it was flagged because Trump's name is
mentioned. Lame.

~~~
gibbitz
Exactly. The only thing political about this is that we're having this
discussion. It's frightening to me that we would censor this brilliant piece
out of the nonsense politicization of or thoughts now that facts (people dying
in this case) are apparently no longer relevant. Glad Orwell didn't live to
see this day.

------
kafkaesq
Alas, politics:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13108404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13108404)

------
Neliquat
Avoiding the politics angle, can we discuss how unusable this site is on
mobile?

~~~
grzm
You'll probably want to open an Ask HN, as it's off-topic for this thread.

